

The internets are broken, again - bhashkarsharma
http://rockerhome.wordpress.com/2012/10/08/the-internets-are-broken-again/
Twitter URL shortener domain t.co is down.
======
antidoh
Link shortening needs to be a standard scheme implemented in the browser, so
you don't have to ask anyone "where does this link go?"

